# Headlamp Suggestions



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Any suggestions for a good brand of headlamp for hunting and Fishing?


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have always used Petzel and Princetontec. They are pretty bomber and both companies stand behind there products and have replaced units that I have broke or failed.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Also, I suggest a headlamp with a red filter, flood and spotlight options.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Surefire


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I use black diamond headlamps. They have different settings like white and red light. Flood and spot. Always served me well and never broke. Hold up very well when in hunting or kayak fishing. No need to get the expensive nones either. It has enough light that I use it to navigate rivers at night. Below is the one I use, and you can find it cheaper if you look around.

https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/headlamps-and-lanterns/spot-BD620634_cfg.html


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I will give PrincetonTec the nod. Well made products and awesome customer service. While their headlamp may not have as many lumens as other brands, the equivalent headlamps from other brands won't be as reliable.

I had a HP15 from Fenix that I sent in for repair in February, and have been bounced around between dealer and manufacturer, and still NO headlamp returned from either one. Promises and lies from the dealer, and inaction from both. Not bashing, just stating facts.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Many brands. Cheep as they are, have several. band streaches or don't work well, discard for a new one. Purpose of my post. DO NOT shine in someone's eyes. ~2000 striper fishing near Oregon Inlet. Guy walked up (night) Head lamp on and kept shining directly in my eyes. "Buddy do not shine light in our eyes". Kept on. I stepped to truck and got a gazillion cb spotlight and about 2 ft away blasted him. Think he learned something. I'm too old to do that now!!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

If you have trouble finding one with a red filter, some clear red tape works just as well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

walmart


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> walmart


x2


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Stream light has a good selection, I use the bandits alot. Light and bright.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the Bushnell cap light. Has a red and white light, tilts down and only uses one AAA battery. Last a long time on battery. Can get them at Walmart.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

It goes on the front.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a Petzl Tikka that’s held up fine.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

All of the above are great suggestions if you enjoy blinding your fishing mates. Flashlight and clipon blacklight is the way to go


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> All of the above are great suggestions if you enjoy blinding your fishing mates. Flashlight and clipon blacklight is the way to go


Or just use the red light settings which are there because it preserves your night vision once you turn the light off. Its also not nearly as bright as the white lights and usually lights up a small area in front of you, so it wont blind anyone.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Surefire, you can control the brightness, adjust the angle , built like a tank , the most comfortable head band and its not some 
some cheap elastic , Granted its not cheap but if you want a light you buy once in your lifetime this is it , has a real lifetime warranty. 
If you can spend 400-500.00 on a Drum Rod 300-400.00 for a reel to put on it then this is a quality piece of gear to go with it .
I have a box of headlights that I tryed that didn't quite do it , Then I ponyed up the coin for the Surefire and never regretted it. 
And you can use it in any situation where you need both hands free , home repairs, auto ,hunting ,, Waterproof, milspc.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the camo hats with the small LEDs n the brim. Just enough light to see your hands without blinding the fish. I get them at Lowe’s for 15-20$.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

OChunter375 said:


> Also, I suggest a headlamp with a red filter, flood and spotlight options.


Blue Lights are important also. San Juan swears by them on the Beach or on the Road....


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Oldmulletbreath speaks the truth.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> I like the Bushnell cap light. Has a red and white light, tilts down and only uses one AAA battery. Last a long time on battery. Can get them at Walmart.


+1 I have several headlamps by the manufacturers recommended in other post but feel like the Bushnell offers the best value.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a princeton tec. has red, spot, and flood and the brightness of all 3 are adjustable with the turn of a knob. It is also chargeable which is real nice, I just plug it in the car and after a long night on the beach n i can recharge n not worry. I think it was $40-50 6 months ago.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What seems to work well with any of the lights is to load up the battery area with dialectric grease. Keeps any moisture out.


----------

